# My guess was wrong



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

*genius wanted*

I went to look at a Magnolia today that at first far away glance I suspected verticillium wilt after our drought. I cut a twig in cross section and could not see any noticeable staining. All but a very few leafs are crispy brown and the twiglets snap with ease. The leafs are brown with heavy black mold on upper surface. The lady would like to save the tree if possible but wanted it topped. I seen it had been topped before too! It is my opinion it is a goner but do not want to cut it if there is any hope. I did notice the larger branches appear live and bark seems healthy but there is sap sucker damage. Any ideas? The leafs also are wilted I will go take a pic if it helps but did not notice much mold on twigs just leafs!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

*99.8% of foilage*

looked like this!

View attachment 168313


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello what do you think?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

I am thinking black mold Wondering if taking new growth back would have any positive results. The lady had it topped twice Usually black mold don't kill it though bad drought this year


----------



## kennertree (Jan 14, 2011)

Magnolia scale maybe? What did the undersides of the leaves look like? I've read the secondary problem is the black mold caused from the honeydew and the weakening from the scale.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm Rope not sure er what species Magnolia is she may we have a pictures of the whole tree n site. As its your winter n our summer I,m all upside down here with ma plant pathology, perhaps others closer will chime in n help y'all.
Soil whats the soil like and is it dry wet or just nice?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you testing us, Rope? Do already know? Have you done any (soil) tests? One thing leads to another and rarely one thing (other than a chainsaw) kills a tree.
Jeff :search:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Hmm Rope not sure er what species Magnolia is she may we have a pictures of the whole tree n site. As its your winter n our summer I,m all upside down here with ma plant pathology, perhaps others closer will chime in n help y'all.
> Soil whats the soil like and is it dry wet or just nice?


 
I would say its Magnolia grandiflora we had a terrible drought and yes Kenner there was sap sucker sign but no scale sign on the twigs I seen. I may have to climb and look further. My opinion is it is pretty bad and may be a removal candidate. 99.8% is dead on foilage and twigs. She wants it to live but topped it twice"not my service" I was called to either cut or prune. I don't feel pruning alone will accomplish her objectives. I will need to sterilize all my gear after this dern tree. The soil is the normal urban soil ,no irrigation, right now there is snow. Roots appeared fresh not discolored. I read all I could but ongoing care is not in her budget and it is a crap shoot if pruning back to healthy wood can help.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Are you testing us, Rope? Do already know? Have you done any (soil) tests? One thing leads to another and rarely one thing (other than a chainsaw) kills a tree.
> Jeff :search:


 
I have not tested the soil. My guess is twice topped and stressed, drought this summer stressed even further not enough storage to fight off the nasties, I could be wrong. Jeff I am asking because you all have way more experience I am a learning :newbie: so please be gentile


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I have not tested the soil. My guess is twice topped and stressed, drought this summer stressed even further not enough storage to fight off the nasties, I could be wrong. Jeff I am asking because you all have way more experience I am a learning :newbie: so please be gentile


 
Ha! You are no newbie, I have learned stuff from your past post's. You know it is hard to be gentle, I'll try. I just figure you are there with the tree and will probably figure it out before we can. Do they have landscapers on contract? What are they doing? Do you know the history of the surroundings for the last few years? Have you done any excavation? 
I heard alot of birds fell from the sky out your way. Weird.
Jeff :drink:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Ha! You are no newbie, I have learned stuff from your past post's. You know it is hard to be gentle, I'll try. I just figure you are there with the tree and will probably figure it out before we can. Do they have landscapers on contract? What are they doing? Do you know the history of the surroundings for the last few years? Have you done any excavation?
> I heard alot of birds fell from the sky out your way. Weird.
> Jeff :drink:


 Lol Jeff I really am imo newbie in ipm. It is a low income area no landscape contractors just a lawn boy. I asked her about irrigation and none has happened she said she just has the lawnboy mow until it turns brown and then she don't have to pay lol. They have a water tower in the area that gets flushed every so often drenching the yard but only temporary. Jeff you know them birds make good target practice for my big shot


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> There looks to be small fungal fruiting bodies on that leaf.
> 
> Any broad leaf weed killers used in the lawn lately?


 Doubtful but possible she can't get out in the yard 77 and not best health. Her son,lawnboy anythings possible ya know! It is near power!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 14, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> Abiotic Diseases of Woody Ornamentals
> untitled
> 
> If the yard is flooded from a water possibly chorine or fluorine damgag? Just a guess.


 
And don't forget the pet's. 
Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 14, 2011)

TreeCo said:


> Abiotic Diseases of Woody Ornamentals
> untitled
> 
> If the yard is flooded from a water possibly chorine or fluorine damgag? Just a guess.


 
Maybe; no telling what chemicals were used to flush the lines! I was wondering about that myself. Then I thought the power line being near, herbicide could have been applied but there is a small holly right near the trunk that is doing well, so it is unaffected. The drought was very bad this summer, no rain for over 8 weeks many trees appeared dead in early fall, most are waiting till spring before decision is made. This lady is worried about losing power if ice breaks the limbs and I told her it would likely just be twigs falling but she wants it trimmed or removed. I usually like to opt til spring to see if new growth sets. Pruning the dead off is going to totally defoliate this tree, knowing nothing else will be paid to be done puts off much hope for any efforts to be beneficial. How many of you guys get these jobs? I saved a blow down a couple years back, lost money on it and they kept tightening my cables even though I told them play was necessary. It made it but they did not understand the tree needed to flex to root


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 14, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I heard alot of birds fell from the sky out your way. Weird.
> Jeff :drink:



Oh no its a plant bug from outta space 

Earth's magnetic pole shift unleashing poisonous space clouds linked to mysterious bird deaths in Arkii
Learn more: Earth's magnetic pole shift unleashing poisonous space clouds linked to mysterious bird deaths

Nup got nuthin to help ya Rope if its lookin as bad as you say sox it n plant the lady a new one your spring.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 16, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> Pruning the dead off is going to totally defoliate this tree, knowing nothing else will be paid to be done puts off much hope for any efforts to be beneficial.


Sol just prune the dead and mulch it and hope for the best. M grandiflora can come back well after 100% defoliation.


----------

